

Living History: Larry Ellison - iamwil
http://willprice.blogspot.com/2009/09/living-history-larry-ellison.html

======
wglb
One wonders, though, whether there is enough room within the company for good
hackers and Larry's way of doing business, or Larry his own self. We can all
name more than one Sun figure that has industry-wide recognition and respect.
I am not so sure that the same can be said of ORCL, as we now are apparently
saying.

